# Cheap Ammo for Stump Shooting



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been doing a lot more stump shooting lately and it has been paying off. I been using 3/8" steel and 5/8' marbles.

I usually use the marbles when shooting on the desert flats and often in the trees or sky line as I can follow their path. I save the 3/8" for when I'm shooting against a sold dark background and can see the path of my ammo, the 3/8" steel is quick and I only get a short glimpse of it as it zips toward its target.

Although I'm stump shooting, either one of these are fine for the pest birds I have in my area .... I have other ammo with me also in case I run into something bigger.

With the practice I have been doing my shooting is getting quicker and quicker and I'm getting more and more confident with my push pull active release as accuracy is slowly increasing. Along with this my pull seems to be a little harder against the wall and ammo speed has increased.

wll


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Yep, nothing like stump shooting to sharpen your skills in the field. 3/8's steel and marbles are 'king'.

I have been practicing accuracy when shooting at objects high overhead in trees. Not something easy to duplicate with a catch box. Also shooting at random distances.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Yep, nothing like stump shooting to sharpen your skills in the field. 3/8's steel and marbles are 'king'.
> 
> I have been practicing accuracy when shooting at objects high overhead in trees. Not something easy to duplicate with a catch box. Also shooting at random distances.


Yep I walk along and pic something of interest at a good slingshot distance for my area 15-45yds and let 'er rip.

Most of my pest shots are very much in the 30-45 yds range, so most of my stump shooting is around that. I do let loose with marbles in the 60yrd range at starlings on limbs, as I can watch the ammo fly. (3/8" steel is to small and traveling to fast for me to see.)

wll


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

I've been having a ball shooting bb's with office rubber bands! It can be frustrating at times because of the cheap bands I get and the chains can cause mis-fires, but I believe my skills are really starting to improve. Just last night I refining my wasp-nest-killing abilities at a buddy's house! 

But later when I got home and broke one of the bands I was shooting with I was too lazy to make another set. So I grabbed my regular shooters with 3/4" TBG and 1/4" steel and started shooting at my catch box. Wow!!! Its was too easy! After a couple of weeks of shooting nothing but bb's on super weak chained office bands, it made my regular shooter feel like I was shooting a sniper rifle!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice .... You have the right idea!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I picked up some more 3/8" from a machine supplier that has sales every once in a while....All their steel comes very well packaged and I like that a lot as I store and count my supplies. It is due at my door tomorrow.

wll


----------

